# MRT for Spouse refusel



## Sammy adelaide (Sep 10, 2014)

hi members I hope you all are doing great , I'm new on this site Anyone please help me about the current MRT processing time for partner visa refusal I had my partner visa refused in 29th of August 2014 and currently going to Loge MRT which is very frustrating can some one please help me . Is anyone won in MRT or going through MRT ? Plz give ur suggestion witch can support my MRT case ? Thanks 4 help .


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Sammy,

There is a guide to processing times for MRT appeals on its website MRT-RRT - MRT-RRT Home page.

Preparing an appeal for a visa refusal or cancellation is skilled process. It involves looking and the reasons why a visa was refused. Any Australian visa application requires that a Candidate meets all the requirements as set out in the Migration Regulations (1994) before they can be granted a visa. It is much more than just filling out some forms and sending in a bunch of documents. It is a matter going though the requirements as set out in the regulations one by one and providing evidence to show that each requirement is met.

The first stage on the MRT process is to go through the refusal decision record and find out which regulation was not met, according to the case officer. The next stage is to see whether evidence can be provided to show that the particular criteria was met.

You can then submit any new evidence to the MRT. They will take any new evidence into account.

Many clients, and even agents, try to argue reasons why the visa should be granted that do not address the reason for the visa refusal in the first place. These applications have no chance of success.

I have done many MRT applications. Many of them have succeeded in remitting the client's application to DIBP stating that the reason for refusing the visa was not valid. You will be pleased to know that about 75% of partner visa refusals are overturned by the MRT.

Regards


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You may also wish to know that Case Officers or often local citizens that are required to be employee for Australia to have the Embassy (it works both ways), but the training given or available to the Case Officer is not consistent - that means many mistakes and inconsistencies happen not I.A.W the Immigration law.

Some form of accountability and compensation for errors made would make an incentive for them to be rectified - but at best if you win the MRT you still pay half - even if your Case Officer can not read English correctly and that is the reason they made a wrong call/error (all docs in English! should be dependant on request - ours asks for Russian if needed resent).


----------



## Sammy adelaide (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey there , is anyone know if I win in MRT ? Will immigration give TR or PR ? And is there any chance to Travel overseas during the MRT Process ?


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

I know some people who won. I wonder why you got rejected? While in Australia did you break any visa conditions? My friend married a Nigerian Man who overstayed his visa by 7 years, it took him 8 years to get a spouse visa.


----------



## Sammy adelaide (Sep 10, 2014)

I didn't break any condition in my spouse visa , but I came here in 2009 on Student visa , with in 2 years my student visa get cancelled due to some circumstances . After that I lodge spouse visa in Dec. 2011 & they refuse it in Aug 2014 . The excuse they gave that they not satisfy from relationship . Will immigration grant a Temporary visa or Permanent visa if someone win in MRT .


----------



## Sammy adelaide (Sep 10, 2014)

Many Thanks to all Member who gave their suggestion .


----------



## Sammy adelaide (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everyone just want to let you all know that we won the MRT...
Thanks to everyone for the help ....


----------



## roxxy18 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Great news*



Sammy adelaide said:


> Hi everyone just want to let you all know that we won the MRT...
> Thanks to everyone for the help ....


Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you 

Please pm me and tell me everything.


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

does any one have any latest update about mrt partner visa . it been 16 months . no hearing from mrt yet .


----------



## litmusboy (Jul 31, 2010)

*820 Partner visa refused and appearing the case to MTR. Visa status..*

Hi. I got refused my partner visa and applied my case to be reviewed.

I think I am no longer eligible to access medi-care

I used to have TR before I got refused my visa application.

which visa do I have now?, is IT Bridging Visa A? I am planning to go back to my country for 6weeks to visit my family next week.

if this case, should I go to Immi-office and change my BVA to BVB?


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

You should check with immigration or via VEVO because if you have anything other than bridging visa A there are generally no travel rights


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh and yes you should still be eligible for Medicare on MRT we had to get a letter from them to give to Medicare


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Rani,
lf you don't mind my asking, did you request the letter from the MRT to reapply for Medicare following a favourable decision or prior to the MRT hearing? I have been waiting for my MRT hearing for the past 8 months without any Medicare. Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Island Girl, we called the MRT the first time about a month after we applied for MRT we asked what we should do about Medicare and the lady said straight away that she'd send us a letter specifically for Medicare... 12 months later the interim card expired and we had to reapply for it as we still hadn't heart from the MRT about a hearing date. So thinking we could just request this letter again I called them again and was told all I needed to do was print out my partners visa status from VEVO and take that to Medicare and that's what we did and received another interim card. So yes you defiantly are eligible for Medicare while waiting for your MRT hearing.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Rani. We shall try that too on one of these days.


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

hi rani and island girl this post is really usefull . i am also on same boat island girl . i m on mrt nearly 16 or 17 month i havent had any medicare or anything should i cal mrt or . take my status print from vevo any take it to medicare ia that be okay ? to get get medicare?


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Kittu I would go to Medicare with a printout of your visa status from VEVO and also a copy of your acknowledgement letter from the MRT... Medicare may tell you they need a new acknowledgment letter from MRT because they initially told us the letter could not be more than a month old... So if Medicare says that to you then you would need to call the MRT and ask for a new letter but it just depends each person you go to in Medicare seems to tell you different things but if you have the current VEVO info they may just accept that.


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

hi rani thanks i really appriciate for your help i will go with my visa status to medicare if they ask me any letter i will get it done from mrt . thanks very much


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

My husband and I applied for my Medicare yesterday. Thanks to the All Mighty our Medicare was approved. We immediately received a temporary Medicare print out and the case officer said that the card would reach us in a few weeks' time. We took our original Marriage Certificate, our original passports, my current VEVO letter, the acknowledgement letter from the AAT MR Division, my previous expired Medicare cards, my husband's current medicare card, and the receipt of payment from the AAT MR Division. Thanks everyone, especially Rani!


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

i have also printed emails accknowlede ment . i will go may be on friday to apply i hope i will get soon . thanks rani and island girl for your post .


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Anytime! We are all there for each other! It is a difficult and distressful time. Thank God we have everyone here for support!


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kittudawra. I am sorry to hear that you have been waiting for 16 to 17 months for a hearing. If you don't mind my asking, are you in Sydney? Did you apply for Partner Visa 820? My husband and I have been waiting for 8 months. We were advised by the Tribunal officer that it would take between 12 anf 18 months. By the way, we are in Sydney.


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

i am in brisbane its gping to take 18 months as i spoke to rani and other guys on this forum . i have one month left to hit 18 mnth . i m expecting soon they will ask me email . i have initially applied in feb 2014 got refusel and aplied mrt in may 2014


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

yes applied 820


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

We had initally applied for our Partner visa 820 on 4 March 2014. 11 months later, we were refused on 5 February 2015. Then, we applied for a review on 6 Feb 2015. It has been only 8 months. OMG another 10 months to go! Kittudawra, the AAT MR Division should advise you in writing about 1 1/2 to 2 months prior to the hearing date. Your hearing date might be in November or December this year then.


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

as late as they open i am reaching towards my eligilble date feb 2016 . dont know .after providing 18.20 months documents . they grant me 820 or 801


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Should you be granted after your eligibility date; February 2016, you would be granted the Permanent Partner Visa.


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

lets see what happen i will keep ya informed if any thing come through


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

just applied medicare today was easy steps aproved . got temporary print . they said will send me card in 2/4 weeks . thanks fpr every one . island girl , rani


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations Kittudawra! Wishing you and your partner all the best!


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

i wish u also get success on every visa atempt


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks and success for everyone in this insightful forum!


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Good to hear Kittu


----------



## roxxy18 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Medicare*



kittudawra said:


> just applied medicare today was easy steps aproved . got temporary print . they said will send me card in 2/4 weeks . thanks fpr every one . island girl , rani


Hi Kittu,

What did you have to do? we went to medicare a while ago and the lady told us we couldn't get it. So we emailed medicare and have a letter stating my partner is going through mrt. Do you know if we just have to take that minnow with the application form?

Thanks


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

i have taken theacknowledge ment letter from mrt and show them my partner visa is under review i gave them online visa check detail + i gave them partner visa acknowlegement letter . . and papsport . nd fill the medicare form . they gave me medicare straight away as a print document . and she told me i will get card in next 2/3 weeks


----------



## roxxy18 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------

